# I'm new, and this is me...



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

How fun to see others in the flesh  .

This is me rowing a boat in Prague last year (whilst blonde).










And this is me more recently, at James Bond themed birthday party, brunette now.










I hope that worked.

zbohem x[/img]


----------

